# جددددديدي بالصور



## الشماليه (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*المكنسة الاسلكية بالشحن*
*75 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*طقم حامل المعجون مع الفرش رقم...*
*15 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*غطاء المكواة*
*5 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*الممسحة المرنه*
*35 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*حامل الصابون*
*3 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*حامل الاستشوار*
*30 ريال سعودي*
[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*الحاجز الامن ضد الحشرات*
*10 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*منفضة الغبار الاتوماتيكية*
*30 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*حبال الغسيل الاتوماتيكي*
*30 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*صائد البعوض*
*15 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*نشافة الغسيل المتنقله*
*100 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*تلفون القلب الصغير*
*25 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*فولدر تسفيط الملابس*
*10 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*غطاء الكنب *
*10 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*نظارة القراءة*
*10 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*الحاجز الامن من الحشرات *
*10 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*النشافه العجيبه*
*75 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*الة الكتابة على الزجاج او البلاستيك...*
*15 ريال سعودي*

*الستارة المغناطيسية تمنع دخول الحشرات*
*30 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*اليد المساعدة *
*15 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*كرة الغسيل*
*10 ريال سعودي*


----------

